# Found a little open water up north



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

Well I started off by fishing the South Fork of the Ogden and it was pretty slow so I decided to go see what Causey looked like. Well there was a little bit of open water so I decided to see how I could do. It was a 5 species day. Well sort of. 
I started the day off with a 17.5 inch Cutt. It was chunky and put up a pretty decent fight. Next came a Kokanee Salmon but it got off when I was lifting it out of the water.  I had a little dry spell and was about to leave when I lost a little fish, so I decided to try a little longer and to my surprise I caught a 19.5 inch female brown. So now I am happy and everything else is just a bonus. I then caught 3 little splake. They were pretty small but cool to catch anyway. I also caught a little rainbow. Well that is 4 species to hand and one to the bank. Now for the rest of the story. 
I cast out and feel a little tension on my line so I set the hook and it feels like a log. All of the sudden I feel a huge head shake and the fish takes off. I turn him and get him close to the shore and the big brown jumps 2 feet out of the air. I lower my rod to him and start praying that he doesn't get off. I am telling my self he is just 20 inches but I knew better. Well after about five minutes and 20 or so runs I finally get him to the net. It is a 23.5 inch male brown. The biggest I have caught in Utah in a long time. 
It was a great day of fishing and there are plenty more open water days to come. Yea spring. 

A few pics.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

O-|-O 

What a great day of fishing! Good job, man. 

Hog heaven with that brown. I'm impressed. Gorgeous fish. :!: 

Thanks for the report.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice work mallardpin, what did you catch the kokanee on?

It's funny, a brown like that wouldn't get a second look in NY - but it sure is a toad for Utah.


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks Loah it was a good day.

When are we going fishing again?

I sure would like to catch a big tiger. :lol: :wink:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

It's almost time. :twisted: 

Then again, you could still show me where you like to ice fish the berry.


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

I caught the koke on the same thing I caught every thing else on. A secret bait. PM me.

If you have a gas auger then I will show you where I catch my fish at Strawberry ice fishing. Two feet of ice is to much for me and my hand auger.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Good job man!! That is a great day!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Dude!*


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> *Dude!*


Ditto !! :shock:

Good going Mallardpin !! Beautiful fish !!!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow! Those are some impressive looking fish to come out of Causey... I have never caught anything over 15 in there, its usually just small splake and bows. Excellent looking fish! Is there enough water for a pontoon?!?!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Greenguy88 said:


> Wow! Those are some impressive looking fish to come out of Causey... I have never caught anything over 15 in there, its usually just small splake and bows. Excellent looking fish! *Is there enough water for a pontoon*?!?!


Just mine... :mrgreen:


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> Greenguy88 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! Those are some impressive looking fish to come out of Causey... I have never caught anything over 15 in there, its usually just small splake and bows. Excellent looking fish! *Is there enough water for a pontoon*?!?!
> ...


LOL... I wont hesitate to whack you with an oar 55... Then it will be all mine! :twisted:


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Wow, I have a pretty good idea where you were at up there and Im a little surprised. Did you catch them all in that same spot? 

Those are some awesome fish indeed.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Greenguy88 said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > Greenguy88 said:
> ...


Dont worry about .45 being the only 'toon on the water, he will probally decide to go elsewhere that day :wink: :twisted:


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

waltny said:


> Wow, I have a pretty good idea where you were at up there and Im a little surprised. Did you catch them all in that same spot?
> 
> Those are some awesome fish indeed.


I did not catch them all in the same spot. But I did catch them all on the same lure. And there is not much open water probably not enough for a toon. The lake is way low.

I forgot I did catch a 15 inch Cutt right when I was leaving. Hard to remember that after the brown.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Mallardpin said:


> waltny said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, I have a pretty good idea where you were at up there and Im a little surprised. Did you catch them all in that same spot?
> ...


That section has been open almost all winter and Im sure its deep enough to float


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

these are tears of joy mallardpin, that looked like a beautiful trip, one that always stiks with you. I envy you for having such a good time and im dying to experience some fishing like that soon this winter has nearly killed me.
P.S. PM sent


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like you had a great day great job.


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

Looks like a very successful day at the lake. Great looking fish  Did you happen to see what PineView was doing?


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow he is a hog, I dont know why my phone would not bring up the picture when you sent it to me but either way I am Jealous. We used to catch some nice fish out of there years ago but never anything like that.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Greenguy88 said:


> Wow! *Those are some impressive looking fish to come out of Causey.*.. I have never caught anything over 15 in there, its usually just small splake and bows. Excellent looking fish! Is there enough water for a pontoon?!?!


For sure, I had no idea fish were that big in there.

Great day for ya.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice fish  I love to ice fish causey hate to see the ice go  .


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I love Causey (South Fork as well), I was up there a couple of weeks ago, but did not catch anything like that! Great job!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job on that brown, and always a great time catching multi-species in the same trip! PM sent.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I like the pics, looks like the fish are healthy!


----------

